# A few fishies.



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

fish 1[/img]




























fish 2


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

The first one was called a kennyi, But he acts nothing like it and looks different to me.

The second is one from an assorted african tank.


----------



## river7495 (Dec 14, 2007)

You are correct the first one looks like a Kenyi to me. Fish behavior can vary greatly depending on their environment.

The second one looks like a Pseudotropheus Socolofi.

http://www.cichlidforum.com/profiles/species.php?id=919


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

I think I agree.


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

thank you for the link.


----------

